# Freshwater Lionfish



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i was at the LFS today picking up some new equipment. this place has a tonne of tanks, over 100, so i decided to have a look. i watched the redline snakeheads hunting some feeders (saw one scarf a feeder down...pretty awesome), then i saw some rainbow snakeheads, which is something im looking for but not right this moment unfortunately.

at the end of one aisle of tanks i came accross these little fellas, Freshwater lionfish. ive NEVER seen these things before...and they're actually kinda cool...in a Jabba the Hut kind of way...but it would be an awesome fish to own. their spines arent venomous like saltwater lionfish...so that is always a plus!lol


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Puff said:


> i was at the LFS today picking up some new equipment. this place has a tonne of tanks, over 100, so i decided to have a look. i watched the redline snakeheads hunting some feeders (saw one scarf a feeder down...pretty awesome), then i saw some rainbow snakeheads, which is something im looking for but not right this moment unfortunately.
> 
> at the end of one aisle of tanks i came accross these little fellas, Freshwater lionfish. ive NEVER seen these things before...and they're actually kinda cool...in a Jabba the Hut kind of way...but it would be an awesome fish to own. their spines arent venomous like saltwater lionfish...so that is always a plus!lol


They are Crazy looking! Id love to have a few in one of my tanks.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

thay look like this mornings crap i had...lol

whats them worth anyways?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Odd. Never heard of these before. Find any info on them? Or their scientific name?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Batrachomoeus trispinosus


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is very cool.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

oh yeah...they were $49.99...not sure how long as they were just hangin out on the bottom


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

some of those at my lfs brackish water and dont really do much.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

They are common around here and go for about $15. They are a brackish water fish though.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks like a really boring fish


----------

